

Facebook Defeats Yahoo to Become America’s Second Most Popular Website - ashishbharthi
http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/02/17/facebook-defeats-yahoo-americas-popular-website/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web%29

======
gkoberger
I can't believe Yahoo! held onto the #2 spot for so long, especially since the
sites don't seem to be tracking Yahoo!s network of sites.

I wonder what is counted. What Yahoo! network sites? Are Facebook applications
included?

------
nfnaaron
In the first graph, Traffic:

What happened at approximately Feb-Mar '09 to benefit both sites? Yahoo
reversed a decline, and FB accelerated.

What happened at approximately June '09? Yahoo's rise reversed to a decline,
which still continues as of Jan '10. FB's rise went flat for awhile, then
resumed a shallow rise which still continues.

